# cage trap materials



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

has any one ever heard of using chainlink fence for cage traps. I got some leftover from a cable company. I think that it would make good material for **** and bobcat/beaver live traps. any information would be great.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

well it would work but would be heavy as heck


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd tend to agree with Spank on this... It would probably work fine, but may give you a hernia loading and unloading it.


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

that's what i thought. means they won't roll them off or will they be stolen easily.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd think it'd be alittle difficult to work with, the way it's woven, and the ends are attached. Wherever you cut it you'd have to reattach the ends wouldn't you?

Smitty

PS- If you try it, post-up with your results.


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll be sure to do that. wish me good luck


----------

